# How long to butcher Boer goats?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Still debating on getting some Boer meat goats. 

Generally how long before they are ready to butcher? And do you raise them on just hay / browse or do you feed them grain?

I'm sure there are many different answers, just looking for everyone's opinion, so thanks in advance!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

We butcher when they weigh around 100 lbs; we've raised some without grain, some with. We just butchered a yearling buck and the folks who bought it from us said it was absolutely fabulous; I had offered them their money back if they thought otherwise...the idea of a buck can worry some, but we KNEW how yummy boer goats taste! The age depends on the genetics and the feed. I would say realistically, a 100 lb goat will be around 7-9 months old.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

We have not butchered any Boers in a couple or so years having just had doelings lately but we butchered them at 12 weeks old. They were huge and still nursing. The meat was heavenly. We have butchered dairy kids since then and they are great too but a bit skinny compared to Boer kids.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The main concerned when butchering yourself is to make sure that goat is "gaining" weight. If it is losing weight, the meat will be touch. 

We always put the goats to be slaughtered into a pen away from all others and feed them extra of whatever they have been eating for about a month or two, depending on their age at the time. (We like to pen them up when they are around 8 months of age; sometimes we wait a little longer. We never butcher whilel they are still nursing.)


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

We do them mostly around 6 or 8 mos. They get free choice hay & grain twice daily till the end.
Had a customer very pleased with his meat too. He was so impressed with size & amount of excellent meat that he came back in person a week later to tell us.


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I like to butcher around 100#. I think goats on grain taste better and of course they reach 100# more quickly then just on browse.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

can you tell me how much meat you actually get from a 100# boer?


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

About 40#.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, mine dress out at about 40% too.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, especially the dressing weight. So when DH asks me questions like that I'll have an answer right away....HA!


----------

